# "Charlie Moore" vs. Who on the P/cola Pier in Cobia Season?



## Garbo

ESPN produces a TV Show called "Beat Charlie Moore". Charlie is a guy from Boston that takes Challanges from anyone and shows up to fish against them on their water and fishing their way. He claims to be unbeatable, and has an impression of being very cocky and arogant, but that is more than likely TV drama, but the Boston Accent does add some arrogant ooze to the show. 

If I sent in a challange to ESPN to challange Charlie Moore to fish against someone on the P/cola Pier during Cobia Season, who would be the most unforgiving, difficult, and brash person to pit him against? Normally the show is produced over the course of a day, and edited to a 30 minute program. So it would more than likely one cumbersome day for the pier and regular anglers. Wouldn't it be cool to watch the supposedly unbeatable, cocky and confedant Charlie Moore try to find a fish or a spot against the rail, not to mention fish against the High Talent he would be fishing with and against?

I would love to see him with a manual reel. 

Who should be the challange and who's up for it?


----------



## bamasam

I say VS200b (John) he is an arrogant little prick himself...and I say this in the nicest way. :letsdrink


----------



## robertyb

Do any of you know the guy they call Shadow in Panama City Beach off the Dan Russell Pier. He is the one you want.


----------



## nb&twil

There are a handful of guys that don't frequent this forum that I woud put up against this guy. Roddy Pate, David Broxson, Mike Moore and some others that "learned" me in my younger days on Navarre. If this thing actually pans out, I would be glad to get you in touch with any of them.

As for people on this forum, Ernie Cavitt is an obvious candidate for someone who could stomp a foreigner on our piers. Mike Peacher is another that comes to mind. He doesn't fish as much as he used to, but I would put him up against just about any fisherman in the world (in more than just cobia fishing) and bet my paycheck he would outperform. 

Please keep the forum updated on if this thing actually works out. I see no way that this guy could stand a chance against some of our local pier fishermen.


----------



## Garbo

> *robertyb (8/9/2008)*Do any of you know the guy they call Shadow in Panama City Beach off the Dan Russell Pier. He is the one you want.


*I have fished down from Shadow many, many times. I have never been able to fish right beside him, if you have you know why. I would be an interesting show, especially if his sister, girlfriend, wife or whatever is with him. You have a good suggestion, but would you really want Shadow representing Pier Fisherman from our area on a TV show seen all over America not to mention the world?*

*I am veryserious about this I think I can get the show to be considered. *


----------



## nb&twil

> *Garbo (8/9/2008)**You have a good suggestion, but would you really want Shadow representing Pier Fisherman from our area on a TV show seen all over America not to mention the world?*
> 
> *I am veryserious about this I think I can get the show to be considered. *


I agree. Shadow might not be my proudest way to say "here you go world, this is who we are!"


----------



## bluffman2

> *nb&twil (8/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (8/9/2008)**You have a good suggestion, but would you really want Shadow representing Pier Fisherman from our area on a TV show seen all over America not to mention the world?*
> 
> *I am veryserious about this I think I can get the show to be considered. *
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Shadow might not be my proudest way to say "here you go world, this is who we are!"
Click to expand...



ok ok...i dont know this guy ...so fill me in on him!!!


----------



## Garbo

> *bluffman2 (8/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *nb&twil (8/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Garbo (8/9/2008)**You have a good suggestion, but would you really want Shadow representing Pier Fisherman from our area on a TV show seen all over America not to mention the world?*
> 
> *I am veryserious about this I think I can get the show to be considered. *
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Shadow might not be my proudest way to say "here you go world, this is who we are!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok ok...i dont know this guy ...so fill me in on him!!!
Click to expand...

*He is a very interesting person. I know people that are seriouslyvery afraid of him. If you seen the movie "Something about Mary", he would be much like her brother if he was crazy about pier fishing, except he has a very strong oder with him the high majority of the time. *

*Hope this helps. *

*But, back to the question at hand, Who would be the best one to shut "Charlie Moore" down on the P/cola Beach Pier during Cobia Season? *


----------



## Tuna Man

Watch it Curtisokeoke.....I'm from Boston, MA. But then again I know what you mean.


----------



## JLMass

a possible list of local anglers 

ok 

Roddy pate

Gene Sullivan(sp)

ernie cavitt

Gary Wells

Derrick whal(sp)



and there are more but i cant think of there names at the moment 



also the sp means i think i misspelled it


----------



## JLMass

but if you want to get in touch with thew pier rat mafia 





http://www.ecpff.com/ will be your best bet


----------



## Garbo

> *JLMass (8/9/2008)*a possible list of local anglers
> ok
> Roddy pate
> Gene Sullivan(sp)
> ernie cavitt
> Gary Wells
> Derrick whal(sp)
> 
> and there are more but i cant think of there names at the moment
> 
> also the sp means i think i misspelled it


*Gary Wells, now that would make a show. But, I think Gary is a little bashful to be on National TV, wouldn't you think?*


----------



## JLMass

well if he gets called out he may do it


----------



## John B.

> *Garbo (8/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JLMass (8/9/2008)*a possible list of local anglers
> ok
> Roddy pate
> Gene Sullivan(sp)
> ernie cavitt
> Gary Wells
> Derrick whal(sp)
> 
> and there are more but i cant think of there names at the moment
> 
> also the sp means i think i misspelled it
> 
> 
> 
> *Gary Wells, now that would make a show. But, I think Gary is a little bashful to be on National TV, wouldn't you think?*
Click to expand...

i'd say challenge him against Gene Sullivan

or mike moore...


----------



## snakeawave

Gary's my cousin so I have to nominate him and Roddy would be my next choice they both taught me alot growing up on Navarre Pier


----------



## Garbo

> *JLMass (8/9/2008)*well if he gets called out he may do it


*It was a Joke. *

*Gary Wells could talk his way through a season of "Beat Charlie Moore". By the end of the Season it would be called "Beat Gary Wells". I was assuming that you have fished on the same pier Gary was fishing on at the same time, but he has alot to say, and most get to hear it. Charlie talks alot, but would have a hard time getting a word in, much less a sentence fishing with Gary. *

*"Beat Gary Wells" sounds like a good way to provoke the powers that be at ESPNinto committing to the contest and show though. *


----------



## snakeawave

> *Garbo (8/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JLMass (8/9/2008)*well if he gets called out he may do it
> 
> 
> 
> *It was a Joke. *
> 
> *Gary Wells could talk his way through a season of "Beat Charlie Moore". By the end of the Season it would be called "Beat Gary Wells". I was assuming that you have fished on the same pier Gary was fishing on at the same time, but he has alot to say, and most get to hear it. Charlie talks alot, but would have a hard time getting a word in, much less a sentence fishing with Gary. *
> 
> *"Beat Gary Wells" sounds like a good way to provoke the powers that be at ESPNinto committing to the contest and show though. *
Click to expand...



Agreed he loves to talk


----------



## John B.

"boys i done told ya, water's 58 degrees boys, that's too cold for them cobias. i done told ya...

oooh boy LYNARD SKYNARD!!!.... get ready boys, here they come.... i'm tellin' ya boys!"

- Gary Wells.

Gary's one hell of a fisherman, and yes he loves to talk.


----------



## Fifty-Fifty_2

:angel


----------



## Linda

I'd reccomemed Clinton Arnold - class act doesn't brag. Things always seem to go his way, a natural


----------



## Brad King

One of myBest Friends moved down here from Boston about 5 years ago. We have been sending messages to "Charlie Moore" for about 2 years now. Never one response. I think he's wicked scared to come to the coast.


----------



## Travis Gill

I agree with Gene Sullivan, Roddy, Derrick Wahl, or Gary. The funniest would be Scotty McGuire though.


----------



## true-king

That will be awesome. Charlie Moore on pensacola pier, he'd bescrewed. I watch that show sometimes, get him down here!


----------



## Garbo

I have a close friend that was very close to Lewis Grizzard his whole life. In knowing him he meta fewpeople with ESPN. He is who I was going to go to trying to get it done. 

The show's character is a high level of ego and competitionbetween two guys, Charlie and the challenger. 

Does anyone know of a higher level of competition and ego in fishing than the Pensacola Pier during Cobia Season. The Bassmasters Classic isn't that Competitive.........

Charlie Moore would/will get shut down.


----------



## Dylan

> *Freespool (8/11/2008)*I agree with Gene Sullivan, Roddy, Derrick Wahl, or Gary. The funniest would be Scotty McGuire though.


Ha...Scotty would out drink and out fish Charlie

I think the comment about Gary being to bashful is right on..

Id have to go with Tropic Thunder (Ernie)....


----------



## jaceboat

i hope charlie moore comes down and gets stomped. im sick of him claiming to be unbeatable i would like to see him after he is beat on the start of the show im unbeatable except once.


----------



## robertyb

> *robertyb (8/9/2008)*Do any of you know the guy they call Shadow in Panama City Beach off the Dan Russell Pier. He is the one you want.


This post was in answer to this question from the original post:

"who would be the most unforgiving, difficult, and brash person to pit him against?"


----------



## kingling

i dont post on here alot but i fish at the pier alot

here is my order

1 clinton arnold

2 roddy pate

3 jeremy hogue

4 gene sullivan

5 mike moore

6 ernie cavvits [sp]

7 roy from south florida[ i dont know his last name]

8 jake macarthy

9 my dad [bill arnold] he is a little rusty

10 justin krause


----------



## kingling

derrick wahl is in there also on my list

i would put him about 2 or 3


----------



## WW2

> *Garbo (8/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JLMass (8/9/2008)*a possible list of local anglers
> ok
> Roddy pate
> Gene Sullivan(sp)
> ernie cavitt
> Gary Wells
> Derrick whal(sp)
> 
> and there are more but i cant think of there names at the moment
> 
> also the sp means i think i misspelled it
> 
> 
> 
> *Gary Wells, now that would make a show. But, I think Gary is a little bashful to be on National TV, wouldn't you think?*
Click to expand...



Gary may be even more shy now that he is suspected in the sale of cobia without the proper licenses...


----------



## robertyb

Just saw a newspaper article on another site from Pensacola that said Gary Wells has been arrested for selling cobia and pompano to restaurants withouta license. Hate that for Gary as he always seems to be so nice. I knew he sold fish but he had told me he had a commercial license.


----------



## JHOGUE

I would have to pick derrick whal he is buy far the best cobia fisherman on the pier...... but i would pay money for him to come fish against me....


----------



## JHOGUE

> *robertyb (8/16/2008)*Just saw a newspaper article on another site from Pensacola that said Gary Wells has been arrested for selling cobia and pompano to restaurants withouta license. Hate that for Gary as he always seems to be so nice. I knew he sold fish but he had told me he had a commercial license.


He has all the requirments but thats not what the bust was all about, goes a little deeper than that........ really hate it for him, he's a great guy


----------



## Garbo

> *JHOGUE (8/16/2008)*I would have to pick derrick whal he is buy far the best cobia fisherman on the pier...... but i would pay money for him to come fish against me....


*There will be no need to pay. *

*Do you really want to fish against him on National Television? Cameras in your face and being asked questions and expected to interact enough to build a show? Are you really sure? *

*I have already asked if I could get this done, and I don't think it is out of reach at all. Jeremy do you want me to use your name? Are you ready to represent Pensacola, Pier Fishermen, Cobia Fishermen and do it in a way everyone would be proud of? *


----------



## JHOGUE

last year i was going to teach al roper(sp)( he's on good morning america or somthing)how to pier fish on nat. tv and they stoped funding before it happened that was a great offer chris philips helped me out there...


----------



## JHOGUE

if you can really get this done then i would def. use derrick because you need sombody that can be there 3 months straight and alot of people have school derrick caught 9 cobia last year and i caught 7 so were close but he's always going to be better!


----------



## Garbo

> *JHOGUE (8/16/2008)*if you can really get this done then i would def. use derrick because you need sombody that can be there 3 months straight and alot of people have school derrick caught 9 cobia last year and i caught 7 so were close but he's always going to be better!


*That may be important. It could take some time to get the show put together, so someone that is more available would no doubt be better than someone that would be limited to the time they would be available. I have never tried to do anything like this but I think one of the most important aspects is choosing someone that represents the area, Southern People,Pensacola, Pier Fishermen and Cobia Fishermen in a way we would all be proud of. Jeremy, you and I have crossed pathes before and you were more interested in my VanStaal and Custom Rod than meeting me,how cool would that be on National Television? I am not trying to hurt your feelings but if you watch any televised program the time and effort that goes into building the program is far greater than what you see. It takes a person that can build the program, to make the program. Standing on a rail and not saying anything for 3 months won't get it done. 
*

*Who would be the best competitor?*


----------



## jaceboat

> Standing on a rail and not saying anything for 3 months won't get it done.




apparently he says first shot.


----------



## JHOGUE

I don't really know what your trying to say, and i have never met you but would love to some time, if your saying that i was looking at your van staal like i wanted itwell your wrong i've got three and thats enough for me, and if your saying that i wouldn't be cut out for tv because i can't catch COBIA! then you might want to re-think your program. If this guy is more worried about his tv show then fishing! ANYONE can "Beat Charlie Moore".


----------



## Garbo

> *JHOGUE (8/18/2008)*I don't really know what your trying to say, and i have never met you but would love to some time, if your saying that i was looking at your van staal like i wanted itwell your wrong i've got three and thats enough for me, and if your saying that i wouldn't be cut out for tv because i can't catch COBIA! then you might want to re-think your program. If this guy is more worried about his tv show then fishing! ANYONE can "Beat Charlie Moore".


*No Offense Meant, but I apoligize if I did. *

*Do you really think that ESPN wants to film a show that is "SmackDown" and has to be edited to death before theprogram gets airedon National TV? I know you can catch Cobia,but they are more worried about their TV Show than fishing, that is what they sell sponsership for....and you have to understand that. The pier would be an Awesome setting for such a "Supposedly Competitive Fishing Show" as I think the pier is as competitive as it gets during Cobia Season...As I said earlier the Bass Masters Classic isn't that competitive. But it would be a good idea to make sure that the pier, cobia fishermen, Pensacola, and the area are represented well, and that the show would make viewers have the desire to visit if it were to be done. *

*It may be better that it be done on a boat for two reasons, one the show could be controlled, and two the odds of seeing fish are greatly increased. *

*I love to fish the small VS100. I wish VS would make a 50 or 75.......*


----------



## boudin

Boat for sure!! Could u imagine the added caos to the already intense pier scene.(with all the cameras n crew) Not to mention he would more than likely nevereven get a first shot in three months.Not much of a show there.lol:hotsun


----------



## John B.

i think what Curtis is trying to say, Jeremy; is that the show would consist of more than you and him eyeing down the water for 1/2 an hour, you would have to be well-mannered (which you are) social, infomative, and in general a good people person... because we don't want pensacola to look like it's nothing but a bunch of ****** trailer trash...

basically, you would need to dress nice and spend more time talking than fishing... but still don't cut that asshole any slack.


----------



## kingling

> If this guy is more worried about his tv show then fishing! ANYONE can "Beat Charlie Moore".


jeremy you got that right 

but i dont get it if your gunna do this show on cobia fishin at the pier

then what else are you gunna do besides stare at the water 

becuase thats mainly what cobia fishing is


----------



## stargazer

> *kingling (8/14/2008)*i dont post on here alot but i fish at the pier alot
> 
> here is my order
> 
> 1 clinton arnold
> 
> 2 roddy pate
> 
> 3 jeremy hogue
> 
> 4 gene sullivan
> 
> 5 mike moore
> 
> 6 ernie cavvits [sp]
> 
> 7 roy from south florida[ i dont know his last name]
> 
> 8 jake macarthy
> 
> 9 my dad [bill arnold] he is a little rusty
> 
> 10 justin krause


----------



## stargazer

> *kingling (8/14/2008)*i dont post on here alot but i fish at the pier alot
> 
> here is my order
> 
> 1 clinton arnold
> 
> 2 roddy pate
> 
> 3 jeremy hogue
> 
> 4 gene sullivan
> 
> 5 mike moore
> 
> 6 ernie cavvits [sp]
> 
> 7 roy from south florida[ i dont know his last name]
> 
> 8 jake macarthy
> 
> 9 my dad [bill arnold] he is a little rusty
> 
> 10 justin krause


----------



## atlast740

you always get to old to get in on the fu8n ...wish this would have happened 40 yrs ago i would b right in the middle of it frank helton ft walton


----------



## reel-crazzzy

jeremy hogue sure was hot last season . strickland the MAN , with scotty on the gaff.


----------



## HIKE

does anyone know if this ever got anywhere???


----------



## Garbo

> *HIKE (11/3/2008)*does anyone know if this ever got anywhere???


*To apply for consideration there has to be "a challenger",I will be more than happy to persue it as far as I can go with it, as long as the powers that be in control of the pier are approving of it, and there is someone that would represent the area,the people from thearea and the pierextremelywell, as "a challenger". *

*What I have seen of Charlie's shows are made with quite a bit of effort spent on creating entertainment for viewers that are not as "hard core" or focused fishermen as the average pier fishermen. I also think that just the average pier fisherman is considerably a better fisherman than Charlie Moore. *

*On Charlie's show the times that I have seen it, there is sometimes a sideline challenge of football, basketball, baseball or something sporting in nature. If someone on the forum knows Roy Jones Jr. and could get him to go 3 rounds with Charlie after the tournament, that would really help create a lot of interest the network would have to consider. *

*I will be more than happy to try to get it done, but as I have already stated, I believe it is more possible from a Boat than the pier, formany reasons. *


----------



## HIKE

> *Garbo (11/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *HIKE (11/3/2008)*does anyone know if this ever got anywhere???
> 
> 
> 
> *To apply for consideration there has to be "a challenger",I will be more than happy to persue it as far as I can go with it, as long as the powers that be in control of the pier are approving of it, and there is someone that would represent the area,the people from thearea and the pierextremelywell, as "a challenger". *
> 
> *What I have seen of Charlie's shows are made with quite a bit of effort spent on creating entertainment for viewers that are not as "hard core" or focused fishermen as the average pier fishermen. I also think that just the average pier fisherman is considerably a better fisherman than Charlie Moore. *
> 
> *On Charlie's show the times that I have seen it, there is sometimes a sideline challenge of football, basketball, baseball or something sporting in nature. If someone on the forum knows Roy Jones Jr. and could get him to go 3 rounds with Charlie after the tournament, that would really help create a lot of interest the network would have to consider. *
> 
> *I will be more than happy to try to get it done, but as I have already stated, I believe it is more possible from a Boat than the pier, formany reasons. *
Click to expand...

yea i understand what you mean about it being more possible from boat. i would do it too. i have never fished the pier:banghead and i aint much of a tv person, but it would be neat to do. i had just remembered the talk about it and saw a post on the Gulf Shores pier and i thought about it and weather it just died or not.


----------



## Garbo

I think it "Could" be way cool. 

Of all the piers that I have ever fished on there is a local group of highly talanted fishermen, and I have to think there is a group like that on every pier in Florida, and it makes for some incredible competition. That is what the "Beat Charlie Moore" show is supposed to be, but it is Television too. As far as competition goes it would be hard to find any more of it in fishing than one a good pier in the panhandle on a good day during the spring cobia migration. I just don't think there is any more competitive event in fishing.


----------



## stargazer

roddy pate will outfish anybody on the pier, just name the fish. he has been the best overall for years! I know because i fished beside him for year! king kevin glover


----------



## stargazer

roddy is pretty much the king of any kind of fishing on the pier. Ive fished beside him for many years and he will prevail. king kevin glover


----------

